# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Nên dùng nguồn cắt plasma cnc nào cho máy cắt plasma cnc?

## tienvu

Nên dùng nguồn cắt plasma cnc nào cho máy cắt Plasma CNC?
Công nghệ cắt plasma hiện nay được sử dụng rất phổ biến trong lĩnh vực cơ khí chế tạo các loại sản phẩm và máy móc. Ưu điểm của sử dụng máy cắt plasma cnc là tốc độ cắt nhanh, tiết kiệm phôi và sản phẩm cắt ra đẹp với đường cắt sắc nét mịn.

Trong quá trình vận hành, để đạt được kết quả tốt nhất của máy cắt plasma cnc thì yêu cầu đầu tiên phải có được đó chính là lựa chọn nguồn cắt plasma chuẩn. Khi chọn bất cứ một thiết bị hay loại máy móc nào, bạn cần phải cân đối giữa chi phí đầu tư ban đầu, chi phí tiêu hao, bảo dưỡng khi sử dụng và chất lượng công việc mà nó đem lại để có được sản phẩm phù hợp nhất.  Chọn nguồn cắt plasma cũng vậy, trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều thương hiệu cung cấp đến từ các quốc gia khác nhau mang tới sự đa dạng và nhiều lựa chọn phong phú. Nhìn chung thì có đủ loại sản phẩm để so sánh về chất lượng và giá cả, cũng như chi phí vận hành. Nổi bật nhất là các sản phẩm của các nhà sản xuất như: Trung Quốc, Đài Loan, Nhật, Mỹ… Vì vậy, nếu không hiểu rõ về các loại nguồn này thì thật khó mà chọn lựa phải không?

Bài biết này chúng tôi sẽ giúp cho quý khách hàng có thêm thông tin và dễ dàng chọn lựa cho mình sản phẩm nguồn cắt plasma phù hợp nhất .

1./ NGUỒN CẮT PLASMA TRUNG QUỐC
nguồn cắt Plasma CNC 


* Ưu điểm

- Được thiết kế đặc biệt, ứng dụng công nghệ điều khiển IGBT của cộng hòa liên bang Đức.

- Chu kỳ làm việc 100%, chuyên ứng dụng cho cắt trên máy CNC, rô bốt, làm việc liên tục 24/24

-  Trang bị đầy đủ các tính năng bảo vệ: quá dòng, quá nhiệt, quá áp …

-  Chi phí đầu tư ban đầu thấp và có rất nhiều hãng khác nhau nên vô cùng đa dạng

* Nhược điểm

- Sử dụng trong khoảng 1 đến 2 năm thì  chi phí bảo trì, chi phí vận hành lớn

- Mạch cắt to, tuổi thọ bép cắt và điện cực không cao.

- Khi cắt ở các dải tôn mỏng tầm 1-2mm thì nhìn không được sắc nét 

2./ NGUỒN CẮT PLASMA HYPERTHERM POWERMAX (MỸ)
nguồn cắt Hypertherm


* Ưu điểm

-  Công nghệ Smart Sense™ tự động điều chỉnh áp lực khí theo chế độ cắt và chiều dài cáp mỏ cắt để đạt thông số cắt tối ưu.

-  Mạch Boost Conditioner™ (ở model CSA) cải thiện vận hành của máy ở điều kiện điện áp nguồn thấp hay dùng máy phát hay nguồn điện dao động.

-  Mỏ cắt FastConnect™, giao diện CNC, và 4 kiểu cáp mỏ tăng tính linh hoạt khi sử dụng cắt tay và cắt máy.

-  Panel điều khiển đơn giản với màn LCD dễ vận hành.

-  Các mẫu mỏ cắt 15° & 75° Duramax™ cho phép người sử dụng dễ dàng lựa chọn mỏ phù hợp cho ứng dụng. Tay cầm mỏ chịu nhiệt tốt hơn và bền hơn so với các đời mỏ trước đây ít nhất 5 lần.

-  Đầu phun Conical Flow™ làm tăng mật độ hồ quang cho chất lượng cắt tốt hơn và vết cắt ít xỉ.

-  Nguồn plasma Hypertherm cực kỳ bền , ch ất lượng tốt

-  Chi phí vận hành và chi phí bảo trì ít.

- Cho đường cắt nhỏ, mịn, đẹp tuổi thọ bép cắt cao.

     * Nhược điểm

- Chi phí đầu tư ban đầu lớn.

3./ NGUỒN CẮT PLASMA VICTORY - MỸ 
nguồn cắt Victory

* Ưu điểm

- Gía thành thấp hơn nguồn cắt Hypertherm 10-20%

- Nguồn plasma Victory có độ bề cao, chất lượng tốt

- Cho đường cắt nhỏ, mịn, đẹp tuổi thọ bép cắt cao.

 * Nhược điểm

- Chi phí đầu tư ban đầu lớn.

- Không phổ biến ở Việt Nam nên vật tư tiêu hao khó tìm mua 

- Gía vật tư tiêu hao tương đối cao 

4./ NGUỒN CẮT PLASMA HÀN QUỐC 
nguồn cắt hàn quốc

* Ưu điểm:

- Giá thành đầu tư ban đầu không quá cao 

- Chi phí vật tư tiêu hao không quá cao
* Nhược điểm:

- Chu kỳ làm việc thấp (khoảng 80%), không thể làm việc 24/24h. Khi gặp sự cố khó sửa chữa, thay thế tại chỗ, phải gửi bảo hành ở Hàn Quốc nên thời gian sửa chữa lâu.
- Vật tư tiêu hao không phổ biến nên khó tìm mua khi cần 

5./ NGUỒN CẮT PLASMA NHẬT 
* Ưu điểm:

- Chất lượng tốt và độ bền cao 

- Vật tư tiêu hao không nhiều 
* Nhược điểm:

- Gía thành tương đối là cao

- Rất ít hãng sản xuất và không phổ biến ở Việt Nam 
- Vật tư tiêu hao không phổ biến nên khó tìm mua khi cần 

- Thường hay bị nổ công suất sau 3-5 năm sử dụng

Hy vọng bài biết đã phần nào cung cấp thông tin hữu ích giúp khách hàng lựa chọn cho mình nguồn cắt plasma cnc hợp lí , chất lượng tốt nhất .

Quý khách có nhu cầu tìm hiểu về máy vui lòng liên hệ:

CÔNG TY HỆ THỐNG TỰ ĐỘNG MTA

website: https://maycncmta.com/ -  https://cnc24h.com/

Địa chỉ văn phòng Hà Nội: Số 38 TT6.2 Khu Đô Thị Mới Đại Kim Hacinco Nguyễn Xiển, Định Công, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Địa chỉ văn phòng HCM: 25A đường số 24 Linh Đông Thủ Đức
Xưởng sản xuất: Phú Mãn, Quốc Oai, Hà Nội
Phòng kinh doanh bán máy:

Mr. Tiến 0934 256 266 - 0964 698 266, Email: kinhdoanh2.cnc24h@gmail.com

Chúng tôi cam kết luôn mang đến những giải pháp tiên tiến, chất lượng, bền đẹp làm hài lòng quý khách!

----------

